# phantomjs pkg install message



## jamaroney (Dec 3, 2022)

I obtained and installed the final pkg version of the now-deprecated phantomjs (phantomjs-2.1.1_15.txz). When I start phantomjs, I get the following:

```
server: ~# phantomjs
ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/bin/phantomjs: Undefined symbol "CRYPTO_num_locks"
```

What does this mean?


----------



## zirias@ (Dec 3, 2022)

It's compiled against a different libcrypto.so (part of OpenSSL and LibreSSL) than installed on your system. So, it won't run.


----------



## jamaroney (Dec 3, 2022)

And I just went to freshports.org where it says "Mark BROKEN on FreeBSD 12 and 13." I use 13 - looks like I'm SOL.

Are there recent alternatives to phantomjs?


----------



## covacat (Dec 3, 2022)

there is some node stuff .i posted a link in the original thread. or you can bhyve an older version of freebsd just for this


----------



## covacat (Dec 3, 2022)

packages from here are for 11.2 https://repo.nepustil.net/112/FreeBSD:11:amd64/.latest/All/
so you may set up a jail
it starts on 13.1 if you prepare a hacked env for it
i downloaded the package extract the binary, took the libs from openssl package and renamed them to. 8 instead of the original .9
also 3 libs from icu package
ended up with this

```
libcrypto.so.8*
libicudata.so.65@
libicudata.so.65.1*
libicui18n.so.65*
libicuuc.so.65@
libicuuc.so.65.1*
libssl.so.8*
phantomjs*
```


```
phantomjs> console.log("hello")
hello
undefined
phantomjs>
```


----------



## jamaroney (Dec 3, 2022)

Thanks! I'll look into this.


----------

